# Slide scanner compatibility.



## Gunngee (Feb 22, 2009)

Not sure if this is the right spot for this question but here it goes. My wife whome is responsible for getting me addicted to photography has A LOT of slide photos. She has a slide scanner and it worked on her old tower which was running windows 98. We were looking at putting it into a new tower and scanning some of her slides but I was concerned about compatibility issues with the drivers and windows xp. Ths scanner is a Minolta Dimage scan speed F-2800. Any suggestions would be great. We don't want to buy a new scanner as we both shoot digital now. Her old tower is still around but we aren't sure if it still works.


----------



## Mike_E (Feb 22, 2009)

It appears that it's doable but will be a chore.

Google the make, model and then type xp and driver.

Good luck!


----------



## Dagwood56 (Feb 22, 2009)

What type of port does the scanner use? My husband has a Minolta  Dimage dual scan and it uses a SCSI card which with Windows XP will probably need to be replaced at about $300 maybe less, not sure, but when I was going to replace my SCSI card for an old hp flatbed [one of the first scanners on the market] I was able to get a new hp flatbed for half the cost of the new SCSI card. The problem isn't always with just outdated drivers and software compatibility, but also with the computers motherboard - XP & Vista both made some changes to the hardware configurations of the motherboards from what I was told. So you might be better off picking up an inexpensive flatbed with film and slide attachemnt - most come with them now. If the scanner has a USB port check about updated drivers.


----------

